# Gestational diabetes - my (positive) story



## mads (May 3, 2012)

Hi all

I'm new to this forum - only just got on to this site and wish I had known about it when I was diagnosed.

Thought that it might be helpful to let you know my story about my gestational diabetes diagnosis.  There were highs and lows but in the end it all worked out well.  Hopefully it will put some of your minds at rest.

I was diagnosed with borderline diabetes at 38 weeks.  The results were inconclusive but the diabetes consultant decided to treat me anyway, much to my frustration at the time!

Unfortunately as soon as this diagnosis was given my obs and gynae (SP?) consultant told me 'we want to induce you tomorrow or there is a chance that you could have a still birth'. 
Hardly what you should say to a 38 week pregnant woman.  His bedside manner needs some improvement to say the least.  

Anyway I refused to be induced and with the support of the midwifes and speciliast diabetes nurse held out to 40 weeks, going in to the hospital for daily checks just to put my mind at rest.

At 40 weeks I decided I was ready and, despite no signs that the baby was coming was admitted to hospital.  

The great thing is if you are diagnosed you get extra special care and attention.  I had my own room and lots of care from Saturday when they started to try to induce me until Tuesday when my beautiful (9.4lb daughter was born).  BTW she was big but I think I got off lightly as my hubbie was 10lb, and my father in law 12lb!)  

They tried everything - I had 4 sweeps, waters broken and a drip eventually.  The great news is that I didn't end up with a c section - although they did have to pull her out with forceps (really not that bad!).

I was then retested post birth and a few months after the birth and got the all clear.  Both of us were lucky to be diabetes free.  The good thing is that the whole experience made me really aware of what I eat.  Porridge not toast, no overdoing the fruit juice, exercise regulalry - so in the long run I hope I'll be healthier.

Sorry not meaning to be too smug to you poor diabetes sufferers, but just wanting to post something positive so as not to scare people too much who are diagnosed with gestational.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2012)

Hi Mads, welcome to the forum  Thank you for telling us of your experiences, I am sure it will be helpful to those who may find themselves in a similar situation - and don't worry about being thought 'smug', I am really pleased that you have managed to get the all clear and that it has spurred you on to take better care of yourself!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 4, 2012)

Well done you 

Its great hearing a good case with any type of diabetes. Great its all cleared up.

And great that you are now having heathlier diet.


----------

